# Mercury Vessel View



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have the VesselView 4 on my Marquesa with a 115 Pro XS. I like it. The best feature about it is the ability to network into your MFD. Drove me nuts that the Marquesa didn't have a fuel gauge. Fixed. My Simrad using the fuel flow from the VV4 calculates fuel burned and fuel left. If you don't have a MFD (multi function display), I don't know how much you will get out of it.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Need to consider what outputs the motor you intend to use has. If the motor you intend to use has the outputs you want, then Vessel View is a nice but not required device. If the outputs are not avalable from the motor, you are wasting your money.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Thank you both for the responses. I understand there will be trade offs with everything was just looking for someone that has found some benefit with it long term and looking if there were long term problems. I read multiple complaints that the Bluetooth goes out which would render it useless. Thanks again to you both.


----------

